# Lily Donaldson - walks the Runway at the 2013 Victoria's Secret Fashion Show at Lexington Avenue Armory in N.Y. Nov. 13, 2013 (7x)



## MetalFan (14 Nov. 2013)

​


----------



## Rolli (14 Nov. 2013)

:thx: dir für sexy Lily


----------



## Hehnii (14 Nov. 2013)

Mit Schirm, sehr viel Charme und Melone.
Sieht doch gut aus. :thumbup:
:thx:


----------



## koftus89 (14 Nov. 2013)

auch nicht schlecht. danke sehr.


----------



## akaltin (3 Dez. 2013)

Oh wow. Danke für die Bilder


----------



## cloudbox (17 Jan. 2015)

Thanks for Lily!


----------

